# Entourage Font sizes MAC



## sfcreative (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
I use Entourage in OS X 10.2.6.
When I Email to other users (mostly pc Windows users) they see my messages in a much larger font.
After we have replied a couple of times the font is enormous!

Any ideas on how to keep font size down?
I am using html format for my messages.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

What font are you using in Entourage?

Just guessing - if it is not a standard font - the pc users are substituting an font and then changing the size. I am using Helvetica in my Mail _(Apple)_ and have not encountered any problems at all.


----------



## sfcreative (Mar 17, 2005)

*Fonts...*

Thanks for the reply.
No there's no font substitution going on.

I think it's some sort of resolution hiccup? Macs at 92 dpi, PCs at 72dpi?

I'm using Verdana.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

*Had problems between PC users in the past*

I have had problems between myself (PC/Outlook Express) and other PC user (PC/Outlook) in the past - this one person would send me mail and the font would be very small - 4 points! And he was causing problems to a few other recipients - but not all.

I was running Win 98/Outlook Express and attributed the problems to Outlook Express getting mail from Win 2000/Outlook. All I did was select the text and changed the font.

Is it certain recipients that is having the problem? Or all?


----------



## sfcreative (Mar 17, 2005)

*Reply*

All PC based recipients.


----------



## Brogues (Apr 4, 2005)

A friend has exactly the same problem with her Mac. I came to this site to try and find a solution! Did you solve it?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Can you post the OS version and Entourage version?

Thanks


----------



## sfcreative (Mar 17, 2005)

*Font sizes*

OK It's Entourage 10.0.0 (Office X)
OSX 10.2.6


----------

